

ITorChat for iPhone - fintler
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/itorchat/id579614516

======
fintler
I just bought and downloaded this. It seems like it was put together rather
well. I think it still needs a nice intro of how it works when you first start
it for those who aren't familiar with tor. Other than that, it's very easy to
use.

Note: I'm not affiliated with the author.

~~~
asdman
Just got it too, works nicely, waited a while for TorChat on the iPhone.

